# AMF Roadmaster Discovery tank bike with light



## mwaltke (Nov 4, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/142169782225?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Not mine but my son is selling it.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 4, 2016)




----------

